# What hot hatch?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yet again I'm trying to decide what to replace my Punto hack with. Current favourite is a Clio 182 with Cup suspension. Criteria are


I want at least one year's manufacturers warranty
One owner
4 seats
0-60 around 7 seconds

I've never been a fan of the CTR, but always liked the Clio. Anything else I should consider? Arbitrary budget is set at Â£9k.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Seat Leon Cupra, Honda Civic R type...


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I used to have a 02 clio 172. Very thirsty but standard handling was great. Uprate the brakes aswell as mine used to stop working so well after I drove it hard. If I was to do it all again, I'd go for the civic.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

If you can wave the warranty (buy extended cover?) then you could get a 2002 Focus ST for Â£9k ???

or Seat Cupra R, 2001-2002 model again though?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/59480.htm

Go on... you know you want to! 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/59480.htm
> 
> Go on... you know you want to! 8)


So whats next XR2 :?:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What about the Skoda Fabia vRS?

You should be able to pick a two year old one for less than 9k, and spend the rest on chipping it. 

Try this link. (Hope it works!)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I would buy a Clio


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I would buy a Clio


Nah, in all seriousness, the Lupo GTi is the way to go


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Its funny but I'm curiously drawn to a civic Type R at the moment :?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy a Clio
> ...


Much more stylish. Wont be as quick though.


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

What about the new Astra Sport Hatch 2.0 turbo. Or new Golf GTi? Maybe they might be a bit 2 new.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I agree with kmp. There is no hot hatch like a 205Gti (pref Mi16). But driving a Clio cup will be as close as you get with a modern car.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

raks said:


> What about the new Astra Sport Hatch 2.0 turbo. Or new Golf GTi? Maybe they might be a bit 2 new.


Yes somehow I don't see a 6 month old (max) Â£20k car selling for Â£9k. Mind you, the Vauxhall...

Clio seems to offer most for the money. Â£9k bags you an 04 or 54, whereas you need to go back to 02 to get a CTR.

Lupo does nothing for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

clio


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Will it be going on track ?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

How about the new Ford Focus ST.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

why not keep the Punto, then have a look here: http://www.justgtis.com/

for some cheap fun......


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

NUM_TT said:


> How about the new Ford Focus ST.


Oh yes! Good choice...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sico said:


> NUM_TT said:
> 
> 
> > How about the new Ford Focus ST.
> ...


Erm - I don't think so :wink: .......but a great choice if he could double it!


Carlos said:


> Arbitrary budget is set at Â£9k.


On "The best of Fifth Gear" last night, the CTR beat the Clio by 2/10 of a second. Tiff said there was no other hot hatch that had the precision and sharpness of the CTR's handling/suspension/steering....but for 2/10 of a second I think I would choose the Clio - at least you don't have to scream the engine to get the power - never been a big fan of high revving Honda's even if they are quick :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Not needed for track use - I already have an impreza in the garage that I've spent the best part of Â£10k on to sort for track use.

I am after something quick and fun that I can use for a short commute and general driving. I want it to still be under mfrs warranty, so no rusty old GTis. I'd like to pay cash, which means it needs to be around Â£9k.

Clio looking like best value for money, though it may take me a while to find the right one. Some people attempting to sell their cars for the same price as new (you can buy for Â£11.5-12k new). More realistic sellers are few and far between.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> why not keep the Punto, then have a look here: http://www.justgtis.com/


Just GTis have a bad rep with the Peugeot boys so I'd steer clear. ('expensive rubbish' I think is commonly used)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I used to average around 20mpg in the clio.


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

civic type r mate!!!!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

bizza said:


> civic type r mate!!!!!


Yes if I had 10K I would buy one of those.

Reliable
Cheap to run
Fast
Handles well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sico said:


> bizza said:
> 
> 
> > civic type r mate!!!!!
> ...


Trust me, he won't buy one! He's a bit of a badge/image sob. :roll:


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > bizza said:
> ...


i have owned one for the last 2 years and loved every minute of it . If you want a drivers car its the one for you. I love the TT but feel that it drives itself a lot more. Two very different cars.


----------

